# Questions about streaming bluetooth and iPad Mini install



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Follow the link in my Sig to the Bluetooth A2DP Stereo thread. Follow the disassembly instructions to see if you have a PDIM in your Cruze before you order. As far as I know the only 2011 and 2012 Cruze this will work with have the base stereo with the steering wheel controls and the USB/3.5mm jacks in the center arm rest glove box.

I play music from my Casio Commando (Android Gingerbread) over the Bluetooth PDIM interface and have the Bluetooth hands free calling. The PDIM is a second Bluetooth radio and shows up as "GM Music Connect" on your device. As long as your iPhone supports A2DP properly you should be ok.


----------

